# Dogs that save lives in the news.



## DogGone (Nov 28, 2009)

I thought I would start a thread that was mostly feel-good about dogs saving people's lives. I thought people could add news stories they've heard about or experiences that they personally had.

Dog Performs 'Heimlich' On Choking Owner (Toby, a 2-year-old golden retriever)
http://cbs11tv.com/national/water.cooler.Toby.2.281371.html?detectflash=false

Dog saves family from fire after detectors fail (LIBERTY, Ind. border collie-Australian shepherd mix )
http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2009/11/05/ap/strange/main5540046.shtml

Dog saves family but dies in fire (dog named Chaos)
http://www.bostonherald.com/news/regional/view.bg?articleid=1153139

Dog Saves Alexandria Family From Fire (golden retriever, Chucky)
http://www.fox19.com/global/story.asp?s=7865553&ClientType=Printable

Dog Saves Owner From Bear Attack In Calaveras Co.
http://cbs13.com/pets/bear.attack.dog.2.1184619.html

Dog Saves Michigan Family From House Fire (adopted Rottweiler)
http://www.findingdulcinea.com/news/Amer...House-Fire.html

Hero Dog Saves Brooklyn Family From Fire (pitbull Shepherd mix)
Family Dog Barks Until All Residents Of Brownstone Escaped Flames From Manhole Fire
http://cbs11tv.com/pets/hero.dog.fire.2.950467.html

A collie named Lassie dies saving family from burning home
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/17525736/?GT1=9145

Dog saves baby from freezing ("RC", a German Shepherd/Husky mix)
http://www.greatnewsnetwork.org/index.php/news/article/dog_saves_baby_from_freezing/

Dog Saves Family In Huntersville Trailer Fire
http://www.wsoctv.com/news/10034453/detail.html?rss=char&psp=news

Dog's barking alerts family to fire in home(SOUTH BRUNSWIC. Toby, a Norweigan elkhound)
http://nbs.gmnews.com/news/2006/0309/Front_page/012.html

Family dog’s barking saves owners from fire
http://www.goodnewsblog.com/2006/03/17/family-dogs-barking-saves-owners-from-fire

Four Dogs Save Seven Lives
(HUBBARDS, Nova Scotia "Indiana Jones", a one-year-old Weimaraner saves family from fire)
(MISSISSAUGA, Ontario four-year-old Husky / German Shepherd mix (whose full name is "Starry Boo" saves woman from hyperthermia)
(LAC MEECH, Québec — "Queenie", a nine-year-old Labrador / Shepherd mix saves woman from black bear)
(FERNIE, British Columbia — "Keno", a five-year-old Yellow Labrador Retriever finds and unburied man from avalanche)
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0204/articles/020424a.htm

Hero Dog Pulls Paralyzed Man Out of Mud Pit (LONDON "Hero", the four-year-old Golden Retriever)
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0203/articles/020312a.htm

Deaf Puppy Pulls Drowning Girl from River (GALLOWAY Scotland, Sophie unwanted, deaf Dalmatian with behavioral issues and a malformed jaw)
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0203/articles/020322a.htm

Mutt Rescues 63-Year-Old Woman Held at Gunpoint (East London UK)
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0202/articles/020218a.htm

Dog Frees Man from Jaws of bear (AFTONBLADET Sweden: Birk a Norwegian elkhound)
http://dogsinthenews.com/issues/0111/articles/011105a.htm


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Some great stories, thanks for the links. I really liked the one about the deaf Dalmation


----------



## Keisha (Aug 1, 2008)

This is a great idea! So many awful stories of abuse and everything else, this is a breath of fresh air in this section


----------

